# Summit Detailing - BMW M5 (e39)



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello folks:wave:

Just a quick writeup from last weekend - an Enhancement+ Detail on this rather nice M5 in what is arguably the best colour for it.

As always I'll let the pics do the talking, I won't bore you with wash pics, we all know what 2 buckets look like!

We start with some Iron-X action on the wheels, as you can see hardly any contamination at all -


All taped up, ready for some polishing action:buffer: -


Polishing was carried out with 3m Yellow pad and either #205 or ExtraFine on most panels.
The bonnet & bootlid had noticably more defects than the rest of the car so I spent more time on these panels, a couple of hits with the trusty compound pad, FCP & UF combo & refined with 3m yellow and #205 got them to a standard I was happy with for an Enhancement Detail.

Bonnet before -


Bonnet after -


Front wing before -


Front wing after -


Someone has been here before with a machine! -


Bootlid after -


Roof after -


Rear 1/4 panel after -


Not forgetting the interior which although was black leather you could see hadn't ever been deep cleaned or indeed conditioned with shiny seats & dry feeling seat bolsters.
No before pics of the seats unfortunately but hopefully the following steering wheel pics show a subtle turnaround from a shiny, grainy, slippery feeling leather to clean, matt, tacky feeling leather.

Steering wheel thumb rest before -


Steering wheel thumb rest after -


Exhaust before -


Exhaust after -


And after a long, hot day in the sun, a couple of completed pics. Unfortunately the sun was setting as I finished the interior hence the lack of pics.











As always thanks for looking:thumb:

Chris


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice work, those tail pipes must have taken some work!!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

SystemClenz said:


> Nice work, those tail pipes must have taken some work!!


Beat me to it  :lol:
what metal polish was used :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Fine job.Looks good


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice turn around :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job mate .


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

SystemClenz said:


> Nice work, those tail pipes must have taken some work!!





suspal said:


> Beat me to it  :lol:
> what metal polish was used :thumb:


Yes! they took a little while - probably around 10mins a side.

My current metal polish of choice is Autofinesse Mercury - fantastic product!:thumb:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Niccccccce... Agree, the exhausts look brilliant! As for the colour, Lemans Blue I beleive and yes I agree, best colour! :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a great job, as you say very nice indeed even better now !

Thanks, John Tht.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Beautiful work there, love the turn around on the exhaust tips!


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

love the whole work and the exhausts too..


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

very nice job !!!:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

A lovely car getting some proper treatment. Nice work, have to agree with most top job on the exhaust tails. Subtle, but has made a big difference on the overall finish as well as your cracking job on the paintwork of course.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very tidy job Chris:thumb: Loving the attention to the pipes, a man after my own heart


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

lovely pipes and a lovely tune that engine plays through them


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Lovely car. Great work.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks great


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## elfuego (Jan 16, 2012)

verry nice ///M


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

What tool/method did you use to polish the exhaust? Thanks.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Lewis. said:


> What tool/method did you use to polish the exhaust? Thanks.


Nothing more than patience, wire wool, autofinesse mercury & vinyl gloves.


----------



## Lord Flashheart (May 5, 2011)

Were you able to do anything with (what I believe is) the paint burn you showed in pic 7?

I have a car to tackle that has some paint burn, but it has bubbled. I'm thinking wetsand is probably the only way to go....


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Lord Flashheart said:


> Were you able to do anything with (what I believe is) the paint burn you showed in pic 7?
> 
> I have a car to tackle that has some paint burn, but it has bubbled. I'm thinking wetsand is probably the only way to go....


Unfortunately not. Only way to rectify is to get the panel sprayed.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work


----------



## hungryhorace (May 13, 2013)

Just to say thanks to Chris for a brilliant job. Car needs a good clean now and I will do those tips but I am so paranoid about putting swirl marks back in, I am convinced I have on the bonnet though I cant believe I have.

If only washing a car was as easy as you guys make it sound!


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Fantastic turnaround, the colour looks amazing, in fact the whole car looks in top form now


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

Lovely job. Massive E39 M5 fan, especially in that colour.


----------



## hungryhorace (May 13, 2013)

veb said:


> Fantastic turnaround, the colour looks amazing, in fact the whole car looks in top form now


It did, but I have definitely put swirl marks in. Hose down, two buckets, woollen mits and still I have put them in. It is so defeating after such a good job was done. Hopefully its just into the wax layer, is that possible? 

After all Chris' work I am now hating washing the car instead of loving to do it!


----------



## Powr (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice!


----------

